# New Year's "Smack-Talk®"



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Just so nobody *dare* think that Squid has gone all soft and squishy in the head, I'm giving FAIR WARNING that a specific piece of "Smack-Talk®" will appear in this thread, most likely no later than Wednesday morning... This is aimed particularly at the few who have whined about wanting an Officially Assigned "Smack-Talk®" number. HAH! It must be EARNED, not REQUESTED!

If y'all feel like posting something in this thread, go right ahead... But the thing that Squid will post will most certainly blow away any feeble attempts to pre-reply. Just giving a little pre-warning to all the wanna-be's out there in CigarLive-Land... <G>


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I was just thinking about you earlier.
Nice to see you.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, well it looks like we are back from where we started! I do appreciate that you are in better spirits so I will not feel so bad about the damage about to be inflicted. Maybe out there in the sea of humanity there is a squid rescue group!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Waz up <G>---Looksy here, I don't want to apply just sit back and watch the words be ripped , lacerated & burned! If you need me I'll be hiding in the closet!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

How can something that is soft and squishy be much of a threat<G> I mean we could just squash it under our feet <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Love the fact that you have to proclaim yourself a Smack talker...instead of just doing it...apparently your just not good at it...wink


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Love the fact that you have to proclaim yourself a Smack talker...instead of just doing it...apparently your just not good at it...wink


Damn Bill... I thought fer shure you'd be to AT LEAST eight thousand posts by now. Yer slipping! <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Havent had you around to banter with...but now...all bets are off.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

mrgatorman said:


> Havent had you around to banter with...but now...all bets are off.


I think Spanky needs to make a come-back here... HAH!


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Almost forgot about this! <G>

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/group.php?groupid=2


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Almost forgot about this! <G>
> 
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/group.php?groupid=2


1 Man Army -- Huh! :angry:


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

tobacmon said:


> 1 Man Army -- Huh! :angry:


Hey, join the group! It might get to being fun if enough people get into it...


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

<G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G><G>
My humble submition of post whoring... now go eff off. Glad your back.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

squid hums "Can't Touch Dat" while showing the amunition... Can't show the weapon that fires these, but y'all get the idea... <G> SMACK TALK IS BACK!!! And who said it couldn't be done with pictures? HAH!

Pretend it reads "Squid Wants *YOU* For Smack-Talk!"


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

And secondly, for the little whiner wanna-be's who want an Official Smack-Talk Number...

SQUID SALUTES YOU!!! <G>


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Great. Squid shouldn't be trusted with a potato gun... and yet here he is showing heavy amunitions...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> Great. Squid shouldn't be trusted with a potato gun... and yet here he is showing heavy amunitions...


Heh... I just couldn't resist it... I figured nobody has ever posted pics of seegars in a shot-shell belt before. Once again, a Squid innovation leaves the audience speechless. <G>


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Heh... I just couldn't resist it... I figured nobody has ever posted pics of seegars in a shot-shell belt before. Once again, a Squid innovation leaves the audience speechless. <G>


or dumbfounded... <G>


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Love the Rambo look.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> And secondly, for the little whiner wanna-be's who want an Official Smack-Talk Number...
> 
> SQUID SALUTES YOU!!! <G>


Maybe I will just take SMACK TALK MEMBER No. 1


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

So, who is gonna top the bandolier of seegars? <G> C'mon, give it a shot...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Maybe I will just take SMACK TALK MEMBER No. 1


Sorry, it's both Copyrighted and trademarked already... <G>


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

You know what happensto squid when you apply heat to it? It's ass gets cooked!!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

I will be the first to say...

The Hello Kitty calender on the wall behind you makes QUITE the 'Fabulous' statement...

*Grin*


----------



## thegraduate-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

it's honestly hard to take you seriously with that beautiful Hello Kitty calendar in the background. maybe the Squid isnt as bada$$ as we thought.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

"Hello Squitty"!


----------



## Rowdymon (Dec 19, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> "Hello Squitty"!


Ok, you owe me a new 22" monitor...I don't think the Dr Pepper will clean off the screen all the way from that one...

And let me just say...Dr Pepper, through the nose...Burns like hell

That is all


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

This is supposed to be the #1 SMACK TALKER???? AHAHAHAHAH


----------



## AbeScromsbie-cl (Jul 17, 2007)

I've seen bigger <G> in my stool..


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

thegraduate said:


> it's honestly hard to take you seriously with that beautiful Hello Kitty calendar in the background. maybe the Squid isnt as bada$$ as we thought.


Squid® has been given a Hello Kitty Wall calendar every year since the early '80's! Despite a gaggle of third-graders snickering in the back of the class, the fact that it was in that picture simply acts as a reminder that Squid® is comfortable in his manhood and doesn't need to hide such things from view. Do you guys hide yer GF/Wife's Christmas cards in yer desks so the other guys in the office don't think you are too sentimental? HAH! Freud would be able to explain it to you if y'all can't figure it out. <G>

Also see my further comments on this subject here:

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/group.php?groupid=2

Children... <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> This is supposed to be the #1 SMACK TALKER???? AHAHAHAHAH


Now *that's* a pretty funny picture... <G>


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> Squid® has been given a Hello Kitty Wall calendar every year since the early '80's! Despite a gaggle of third-graders snickering in the back of the class, the fact that it was in that picture simply acts as a reminder that Squid® is comfortable in his manhood and doesn't need to hide such things from view. Do you guys hide yer GF/Wife's Christmas cards in yer desks so the other guys in the office don't think you are too sentimental? HAH! Freud would be able to explain it to you if y'all can't figure it out. <G>
> 
> Also see my further comments on this subject here:
> 
> ...


Comfortable in your manhood? Do we hide pictures and cards? What kind of wussy boy would have a man space neat enough to even be able to see pictures and cards on his desk. Whadda ya let the women in to decorate? My space is so messy that I wouldn't even KNOW if there was a picture or card layin' around.

Now run along and clean your office. It's getting dusty.


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

.. ... / ... ..- ... .... .. / .- / -.. .. ... .... / -... . ... - / ... . .-. ...- . -.. / -.-. --- .-.. -.. ..--.. 


:biggrin:


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Sorry all, membership stopped at 4... move along now....


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Squid, don't make me bust out the pics you playing with my dogs again.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Shelby07 said:


> Comfortable in your manhood? Do we hide pictures and cards? What kind of wussy boy would have a man space neat enough to even be able to see pictures and cards on his desk. Whadda ya let the women in to decorate? My space is so messy that I wouldn't even KNOW if there was a picture or card layin' around.
> 
> Now run along and clean your office. It's getting dusty.


Hey... At least it was a 2007 calendar... <G> I think the pic was from January 3rd, so I can redeem a portion of my integrity for that, can't I? <G Again>


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> And secondly, for the little whiner wanna-be's who want an Official Smack-Talk Number...
> 
> SQUID SALUTES YOU!!! <G>


I appreciate busting Squid on the Hello Kitty Calendar, but I cannot believe no one has smacked Squid on his picture. In particular, why is Squid guestering to show us with his middle finger how big is manhood is? And why didn't anyone give him @&*! about wearing what looks to me to be a bandalier of tampons across his chest.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

JPawloski said:


> I appreciate busting Squid on the Hello Kitty Calendar, but I cannot believe no one has smacked Squid on his picture. In particular, why is Squid guestering to show us with his middle finger how big is manhood is? And why didn't anyone give him @&*! about wearing what looks to me to be a bandalier of tampons across his chest.


Go for it!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

First a hello kitty calender then he doesn't want any pictures of beautiful women smoking cigars to be posted?

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

Scoop said:


> First a hello kitty calender then he doesn't want any pictures of beautiful women smoking cigars to be posted?
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!


I didn't want to mention this because it is my contest, but is it a coincidence that Squid (a limp lifeless slimecovered creature) is raining on the parade? I think Squid's time could best be spent breastfeading a litter of puppies with his ample man-boobs.


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

Maduro PiPs said:


> This is supposed to be the #1 SMACK TALKER???? AHAHAHAHAH


Mario,

Props for the impressive artwork.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Squid, don't make me bust out the pics you playing with my dogs again.


HAH! Post it again! <G> That was pretty good...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

JPawloski said:


> I didn't want to mention this because it is my contest, but is it a coincidence that Squid (a limp lifeless slimecovered creature) is raining on the parade? I think Squid's time could best be spent breastfeading a litter of puppies with his ample man-boobs.


Oh MY!!! Now I'm *really* scared! <G>


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> Oh MY!!! Now I'm *really* scared! <G>


Is that the best you can do squid? That is the lamest comeback ever. Better pop some internet viagra and climb back on the smack talk horse, or else at least have the decency to push you own iceberg out to see so we don't have to be subjected to your dribble. Besides, waiting for your comebacks (if any) is like watching a movie in slow motion.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

JPawloski said:


> Is that the best you can do squid? That is the lamest comeback ever. Better pop some internet viagra and climb back on the smack talk horse, or else at least have the decency to push you own iceberg out to see so we don't have to be subjected to your dribble. Besides, waiting for your comebacks (if any) is like watching a movie in slow motion.


Can't please everybody...


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me guess your next post-- "I know you are, but what am I!"


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

Instead of architeuthis we are going to start calling you arthritis--for your speedy and witty comebacks. My 94 year old grandmother could hunt and peck faster and come up with more stinging smack than what you have offered. If you are not up for it grandpa, move over and let the real smackers have at it,


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess he got this idea at night after he took his dentures out. 

Smack, Smack, Smack


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

Squid,

I am not into elder abuse. If your are just not up for the smack down, just say so and I will leave you alone. Otherwise, if you are going to bring it, bring it while some of us are still young!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm surprised that people of that generation know how to use the computer! J/K


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

I just love Super Sugar Smacks! DIG 'EM!

View attachment 3149


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

Squid RIP?


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

JPawloski said:


> Squid RIP?


I think so JP....you smoked him.....


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I think so JP....you smoked him.....


What does one do when confronted by an annoying child (not your own) at a friends house, who insists on vying to be the center of attention? Ya can't beat the little brat, obviously. I find it best to simply ignore the creature until it discovers something else with which to self-flagelate itself into a state of primitive amusement... <G>


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I think so JP....you smoked him.....


Nope, my dogs got ahold of him again.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Here's a few from last time they played together. He nearly lost a tenticle that time.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Here's a few from last time they played together. He nearly lost a tenticle that time.


HAW! Those pics are great... <G>


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> What does one do when confronted by an annoying child (not your own) at a friends house, who insists on vying to be the center of attention? Ya can't beat the little brat, obviously. I find it best to simply ignore the creature until it discovers something else with which to self-flagelate itself into a state of primitive amusement... <G>


Squid,

I will pass the torch on to someone else as it is clear you are not worthy of your self-proclaimed rank of #1 smack talker. I was merely giving you the courtesy of waiting to pronounce you DOA as this was your thread. I guess you are better at talking about smack than talking smack.


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

stlcards said:


> Here's a few from last time they played together. He nearly lost a tenticle that time.


Post those in the Smack-Talkers Group! <G>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

architeuthis said:


> What does one do when confronted by an annoying child (not your own) at a friends house, who insists on vying to be the center of attention? Ya can't beat the little brat, obviously. I find it best to simply ignore the creature until it discovers something else with which to self-flagelate itself into a state of primitive amusement... <G>


Wow... As can be seen from post #58 in this thread, it didn't take very long at all... <G>


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

ok...


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

JPawloski said:


> Squid,
> 
> I will pass the torch on to someone else as it is clear you are not worthy of your self-proclaimed rank of #1 smack talker. I was merely giving you the courtesy of waiting to pronounce you DOA as this was your thread. I guess you are better at talking about smack than talking smack.


Squiddy,

This guy is crushing you....IN YOUR THREAD, AT YOUR GAME.

it is not even a close race.

You have dodged his every post.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

it won't let me add the pics... <h>


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

stlcards said:


> it won't let me add the pics... <h>


I don't seem to be able to add the pictures either... Maybe it's been disabled or something. I was able to add them to the group in my profile but not to the Social Group. I'm sure there's a reason for this... <G>

*HEY!!! It's a glitch in vBulletin! Anybody wanting to post pics in this Group, PM Squid for details!*


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

I hesitate to call it an actual "Contest" and won't post this in that category, but anybody who enjoys either reading or participating in "Smack-Talk®" might be interested in following the link below...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/group.php?groupid=2

Even though Jimbo seems to be incommunicado where Squid® is concerned, I'm sure he will respond to anybody inquiring of him what exactly a "Squid-Bomb®" entails... <G>


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Squiddys new years resolution...

Start buying his clothes at Mens stores...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Talking trash on the internet is like being in the special olympics....even if you win, you're still retarded!


----------



## JPawloski-cl (Jan 3, 2008)

Lok17 said:


> Talking trash on the internet is like being in the special olympics....even if you win, you're still retarded!


Know a lot about special olympics do you Greg?


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

JPawloski said:


> Know a lot about special olympics do you Greg?


You looking to sign up too?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

JPawloski said:


> Know a lot about special olympics do you Greg?


I've watched you compete...


----------



## Architeuthis (Mar 31, 2007)

For those of you who have made fun of Squid's Hello Kitty Calendar... <G>

http://www.glamguns.com/hk47.html


----------



## Harpo Marx (Jan 3, 2008)

architeuthis said:


> For those of you who have made fun of Squid's Hello Kitty Calendar... <G>
> 
> http://www.glamguns.com/hk47.html


.- .-- . --..-- / .... --- .-- / -.-. ..- - . 

:biggrin:


----------

